# Bonvoyage ca.



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-establish-california-as-separate-nation.html


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2017)

At least they are giving me a few years to get out before it becomes Northern Mexico. 

Although I don't see it ever happening but if it does more power to them. I am sure most all financial supporting members of California will leave before this happens.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

Can we toss Philadelphia into California before we let them go. 

I&#8217;m all for it. Just make sure to close the faucets and pull the electric plugs connecting them before they go. President MoonBeam  has a nice ring.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 27, 2017)

That didn't work out to well for the southern states back in the mid 1800's.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2017)

And it wouldn't work out well for California, I bet a lot of business would leave just under the unknown. I wouldn't want my nationwide corporate office to be in the country of California when my work is still done in the United states of America and I can guarantee they are not going to be a business friendly country. They would likely go bankrupt more than they are now and with most all of the money leaving what will they have? Does anyone really believe the people that are paying the most in California are going to stay if they break off? Probably not. Taxes will go up and more people will get sick of it, then you have most all government services being cut. Not a good situation for California.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

1 in 3, thats just the Hollywood elite, the frisco liberals and the Alvarado st. illegals.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> That didn't work out to well for the southern states back in the mid 1800's.



This time we are going to let them go. We can tell them we will allow a 10 year trial period. At the end of 10 years you can vote again and then the rest of the country will vote and you can come back if they say it is ok.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> This time we are going to let them go. We can tell them we will allow a 10 year trial period. At the end of 10 years you can vote again and then the rest of the country will vote and you can come back if they say it is ok.



Some of the biggest ports in the world, a big portion of the food for the country. Navy bases and the like, never mind they pay more to the feds than they get back.
I wouldn't bet on them coming back after ten years.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

If the San Andreas hit, death valley would be beach front property.

But who would claim BAHA?


----------



## havasu (Jan 27, 2017)

California could end all their problems in one day if they would charge a surcharge for every case of fruits and vegetables sold outside California.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Some of the biggest ports in the world, a big portion of the food for the country. Navy bases and the like, never mind they pay more to the feds than they get back.
> I wouldn't bet on them coming back after ten years.



Ya you have to remember the Navy bases get moved the ports shut down. They dont want to be part of the big picture. Other states would gladly make room for the ports and jobs they bring with them. It is called the United States for a reason. They are supposed to govern themselves and bond with the rest of the states for commerce and security. When you hear this kind of rhetoric it is always what they do but not what they get in return. They want to say electric cars are the answer but dont want to know where the power comes from to charge them.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

And with Trump's proposed 20% border tax????????


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Ya you have to remember the Navy bases get moved the ports shut down. They dont want to be part of the big picture. Other states would gladly make room for the ports and jobs they bring with them. It is called the United States for a reason. They are supposed to govern themselves and bond with the rest of the states for commerce and security. When you hear this kind of rhetoric it is always what they do but not what they get in return. They want to say electric cars are the answer but dont want to know where the power comes from to charge them.



Yup, but the whole west coast would go together.
But I agree the whole idea is nuts and wouldn't happen.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> And with Trump's proposed 20% border tax????????



Never happen.
Everyone should read the Art of the deal.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Yup, but the whole west coast would go together.
> But I agree the whole idea is nuts and wouldn't happen.



Oregon is fairly liberal but it is a different kind of liberal. I don't think they would join. California is the snowflake puppy cuddle kind of liberal.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris said:


> Oregon is fairly liberal but it is a different kind of liberal. I don't think they would join. California is the snowflake puppy cuddle kind of liberal.



Cal is a state that pays more to the feds, you loose that  and that bill goes to the next and the next until the whole country blows up.
never going to happen


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2017)

Pays more because there is 38 million people here and yes the government would have to do some serious cut backs


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris said:


> Pays more because there is 38 million people here and yes the government would have to do some serious cut backs



So you don't think they would move the fleet north and be a bunch more expense with that. Or would Cal just charge rent. Or you could do like Russia and go take it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2017)

Not sure. Private industry can do what they want if they want to stay or go and I bet military would keep their bases here and call it American soil?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris said:


> Not sure. Private industry can do what they want if they want to stay or go and I bet military would keep their bases here and call it American soil?



So like Russia.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2017)

No, more like the USA


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

The Naval Shipyard in LB has been decommissioned since the 70's.

All of the SOSA bases have been demolished and returned to natural habitat and there is already a sub and surface craft repair facility in Bremerton and Seattle.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

Who knew.
Ok we can change that to airports, like Edwards.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

And since obama has purchased a home outside of palm springs, instead of his home town (the murder capitol of the US), will then be considered a foreign national?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 27, 2017)

must be a pretty slow day here if this conversation goes to three pages in a few short hours.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> must be a pretty slow day here if this conversation goes to three pages in a few short hours.



And no usable information.


----------



## havasu (Jan 27, 2017)

It appears it is a hot topic for the country these days.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 27, 2017)

For a bunch of people who have no faith in the media, why are you giving so much attention to click bait like this???????????


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> For a bunch of people who have no faith in the media, why are you giving so much attention to click bait like this???????????



On the up side you only have 207 more weeks:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> And no usable information.



Those who ignore history, are bound to repeat it;"The Naval Shipyard in LB has been decommissioned since the 70's.

All of the SOSA bases have been demolished and returned to natural habitat and there is already a sub and surface craft repair facility in Bremerton and Seattle."

CA. is just another example of the depth of the degradation of the dismalcrate party.


----------



## frodo (Jan 27, 2017)

California is not going anywhere,  1st they would need there own curancy,  And have no capital to make that happen
2nd, the feds own 52% of California,  
They have no MONEY ...they have misappropriated money for years and are circling the drain right now


----------

